# Five codes of TSD



## yaxomoxay (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anyone read the book "The five codes of Tang Soo Do" by C. Rua? ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1456555200/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/178-6992438-6346826) .Any comment?Thanks


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2011)

Haven't read it but found it a bit worrying that a TSD book is frequently purchased with this other book!
"Frequently Bought Together Buy this with Bipolar and Depression: How I Overcame (Paperback) ~ Christopher M Rua today!
Buy Together Today: $22.98 "


----------

